# Introducing my new kitten - NFC



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi there

I am new to the forum and thought i would introduce the newest addition to my family.

Please meet Annabelle my Norweigan Forrest Kitten










Walking the Puppy Pen 









Playing with her Christmas lunch









Thank you for looking


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and WOW what a beautiful little kitty, just gorgeous, xx


----------



## Jude_34 (Nov 17, 2009)

Aw she's so fluffy and cuddly!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thankyou for your kind words about my new baby 

I have never owned this breed before but something tells me she will be the first of many as she has really made a huge impression on me.


----------



## bibliochic (Nov 12, 2009)

She is stunning, and looks like a confident young lady. Interestingly, when I was looking for NFC #2 I very nearly enquired about her litter but the timing wasn't right. 

I defy any NFC owner to stop at just one! They're addictive. Take plenty of photos and videos because while all kittens grow up quickly, Wegies grow up to be larger than most. :wink:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

bibliochic said:


> She is stunning, and looks like a confident young lady. Interestingly, when I was looking for NFC #2 I very nearly enquired about her litter but the timing wasn't right.
> 
> I defy any NFC owner to stop at just one! They're addictive. Take plenty of photos and videos because while all kittens grow up quickly, Wegies grow up to be larger than most. :wink:


LOL she is very confident and has 3 Staffords standing to attention and all with one small glare 

and yes you are right they are addictive, i have only had her a few day and i am smitten 

Taking loads of photos ... can't help myself


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Stunning kitten....lovely pics.


Thank you


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw she is gorgeous, arnt kittens fun,except when there clawing you to bits


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

They are one of my fave cat breeds! *jealous* lol she's a stunner


----------



## wavertreeboy (Dec 29, 2009)

What a little cutie...

I think I'll have to get another cat.


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Reminds me of my Heniu when he was small. Your one is sooooo adorable.


----------



## sue.armitage3 (Jan 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous , I want another kitten now


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She is beautiful


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments on Annabelle


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

wavertreeboy said:


> What a little cutie...
> 
> I think I'll have to get another cat.


I want cat number 3, just did not manage to convince my other half


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg! gorgeous!:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## viobunny (Dec 30, 2009)

Such an adorable flutty ball.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh she is so pretty! What a lovely little girl. I can see you with another one within six months! Its good that she is confident with your dogs. 

NFC's are so intelligent and very entertaining aren't they!

izzie


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww what a sweetie!


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Oh she is so pretty! What a lovely little girl. I can see you with another one within six months! Its good that she is confident with your dogs.
> 
> NFC's are so intelligent and very entertaining aren't they!
> 
> izzie


You could not be more right, Annabelle really has transformed our lifes and yes i have already asked the breeder to contact me with any future litters she may be planning. 

I would love a red or red tabby but when you see a litter of kittens colour aside you can't help but fall in love :blush:

I can't get over how playfull, full of fun and inteligent Annabelle is. Could watch her for hours runnng around and entertaining herself


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for your nice comments


----------

